# [SOLVED] LAN works but Wifi doesn't work



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

I am using a WA3002G4 modem.

LAN connection works fine. But I am not able to configure/connect wireless connection. I am unable to open the modem settings. I tried opening using 192.168.0.1, 192.168.1.1, 192.168.2.1
But no luck.

Below is the ipconfig /all
*********************

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ArunPrem-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 117.213.39.247(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-03-73-A6-60-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::995b:f34e:fce1:5317%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.83.23(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236454771
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-74-9D-BB-18-03-73-A6-60-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C5C7B8EC-5F47-494D-BFB8-3416D80774B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9A45C880-D998-4B25-A445-7143E31691DA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:75d5:27f7::75d5:27f7(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

Your Ethernet Adapter is using 169.254.X.X ip address, it is not talking to the router. Try power cycling the router.

Once it is back up, and running do another ipconfig /all you should see the ethernet ip of 192.168.X.X


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*



> LAN connection works fine. But I am not able to configure/connect wireless connection.


your using a PPP adapter connection for the LAN 

BUT there is NO wireless adapter showing in that IPCONFIG /all

do you have a wireless adapter on the PC 
whats the make and model of the PC 
is it a desktop or laptop


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*



alpenadiver said:


> Your Ethernet Adapter is using 169.254.X.X ip address, it is not talking to the router. Try power cycling the router.
> 
> Once it is back up, and running do another ipconfig /all you should see the ethernet ip of 192.168.X.X


How to Power cycle the router..?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

I've already done this. There is only one laptop connected to this modem.


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*



etaf said:


> your using a PPP adapter connection for the LAN
> 
> BUT there is NO wireless adapter showing in that IPCONFIG /all
> 
> ...


My computer-->Manage-->Network adapters
only Bluetooth is listed, no wireless adapter

I am using a Dell Inspiron N5110 laptop

C:\Users\Arun Prem>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ArunPrem-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 117.217.210.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-03-73-A6-60-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::995b:f34e:fce1:5317%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.83.23(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236454771
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-74-9D-BB-18-03-73-A6-60-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C5C7B8EC-5F47-494D-BFB8-3416D80774B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9A45C880-D998-4B25-A445-7143E31691DA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2F025B45-1246-4DF8-80C2-C13E7BE5E5B4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:75d9:d265::75d9:d265(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

Please post a screenshot  of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*



arunpremj said:


> My computer-->Manage-->Network adapters
> only Bluetooth is listed, no wireless adapter
> 
> I am using a Dell Inspiron N5110 laptop
> ...


I am using a Dell Inspiron N5110 laptop

Below is the updated ipconfig /all

C:\Users\Arun Prem>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ArunPrem-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b56d:48ba:6792:ced9%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 290226323
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-74-9D-BB-18-03-73-A6-60-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c7a:c40a:f56f:3256%25(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.50.86(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 424444051
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-74-9D-BB-18-03-73-A6-60-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-03-73-A6-60-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::995b:f34e:fce1:5317%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C94A04BE-4748-4F1F-8401-964A19F243B8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8F2803CF-6AB8-4DD6-B3C8-1895D433B16B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC086D20-918C-4A3D-A42B-249FBB4418D8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2F025B45-1246-4DF8-80C2-C13E7BE5E5B4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*



Old Rich said:


> Please post a screenshot  of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded.
> 
> How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


I've attached Computer manager image.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista - Windows 7 - Windows 8 and Windows 10*

For Windows Vista through to Windows 10
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):​
For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*
This often occurs with windows 8

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset TCP/IP by using the NetShell utility
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*



etaf said:


> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista - Windows 7 - Windows 8 and Windows 10*
> 
> ...


All the 3 commands worked without any error 
please check below

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

When I try to connect through WiFi, I receive the below error. Refer attachment.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

can we see another ipconfig /all


What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*



etaf said:


> can we see another ipconfig /all
> 
> 
> What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc


I use Microsoft security essential..
Previously I used Malware remover from Malwarebyte corporation. It was completely unistalled from my system quite a long time back..

ipconfig /all follows below:

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ArunPrem-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 117.221.213.82(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c7a:c40a:f56f:3256%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.50.86(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 424444051
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-74-9D-BB-18-03-73-A6-60-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-03-73-A6-60-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::995b:f34e:fce1:5317%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.83.23(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236454771
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-74-9D-BB-18-03-73-A6-60-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC086D20-918C-4A3D-A42B-249FBB4418D8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C94A04BE-4748-4F1F-8401-964A19F243B8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2F025B45-1246-4DF8-80C2-C13E7BE5E5B4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:75dd:d552::75dd:d552(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9A45C880-D998-4B25-A445-7143E31691DA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8F2803CF-6AB8-4DD6-B3C8-1895D433B16B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C5C7B8EC-5F47-494D-BFB8-3416D80774B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

the wireless adapter is back in ipconfig /all

lets see a screen shot 

goto start 
in the search box type
ncpa.cpl
double click on 
ncpa.cpl

and post a screen shot


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

Yes, wireless adapter is back but ufortunately not able to connect to internet through wireless. Please refer attachment.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

right click and delete the wireless network connections 2 and 3
so you just have the one connection listed for wireless and others only

right click on the wireless connection you have left and make sure its set to automatic- see below

post back another ipconfig /all after setting up as below

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS
WINDOWS 7
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
Change TCP/IP settings - Windows Help


> To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:
> 
> 1. Click Start.
> 2. Select Network, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Manage network connections or Change adapter settings from the list of tasks.
> ...


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

right click and delete the wireless network connections 2 and 3
so you just have the one connection listed for wireless and others only
I am not able to delete network connections 2 and 3. Please refer attachment

right click on the wireless connection you have left and make sure its set to automatic- see below
It is set to automatic.

post back another ipconfig /all after setting up as below
Please refer below

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS
Done

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ArunPrem-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 117.213.34.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.233.1
218.248.233.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c7a:c40a:f56f:3256%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.50.86(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 424444051
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-74-9D-BB-18-03-73-A6-60-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-80-93-12-F2-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-03-73-A6-60-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::995b:f34e:fce1:5317%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.83.23(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236454771
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-74-9D-BB-18-03-73-A6-60-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC086D20-918C-4A3D-A42B-249FBB4418D8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9A45C880-D998-4B25-A445-7143E31691DA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2F025B45-1246-4DF8-80C2-C13E7BE5E5B4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:75d5:2208::75d5:2208(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.233.1
218.248.233.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C5C7B8EC-5F47-494D-BFB8-3416D80774B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C94A04BE-4748-4F1F-8401-964A19F243B8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8F2803CF-6AB8-4DD6-B3C8-1895D433B16B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below. 

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC* 

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

for windows 8
Windows+R keys to open the Run dialog 
Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC* 

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation


If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies. 

for each dependency entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.

---------


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

I've uploaded the answers in *Status - Startup type - Dependencies* format

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Started - Automatic - Remote Procedure Call

Computer Browser
Not Started -Manual - Server,Workstation

DHCP Client
Started - Automatic - Network Store Interface service and Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock, NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver

DNS Client
Started - Automatic - Network Store Interface service and NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver

Network Connections
Started - Manual - Network Store Interface service and Remote Procedure Call

Network Location Awareness
Started - Automatic - Network Store Interface service, Remote Procedure Call and TCP/IP Protocol Driver

Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Started - Automatic - DCOM Server Process Launcher, RPC Endpoint Mapper

Server
Started - Automatic - Security Accounts Manager and Server SMB 1.xxx Driver

TCP/IP Netbios helper
Started - Automatic - Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock and NetBT

Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
NA

WLAN AutoConfig ( Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only)
Started - Automatic - Extensible Authentication Protocol, Remote Procedure Call and Native WiFi Filter, NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

Workstation
Started - Automatic - Network Store Interface service and Browser Support Driver, SMB 1.x MiniRedirector, SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

i'm running out of ideas now - that looks OK 

try
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Safemode with networking*
- try *safemode with networking * (sometimes wireless does not work with safemode )

For Windows 8 - see below

For other windows version, XP,Vista, W7 as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 

For windows 8

5 Ways to Boot into Safe Mode in Windows 8 & Windows 8.1
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode
How To Start Windows 8 or 8.1 in Safe Mode [10 Minutes]

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

I am not able to open the modem settings through 192.168.1.1


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

I'm not able to connect internet in "safemode with networking"
Below is the error message 1.jpg
So i tried to start it manually and the error message 2.jpg.

I am not able to connect to modem settings. Wired broadband works fine, but wireless is detected but not working.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

lets see what xirrus makes of wireless - run in normal mode
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file to the faulty PC and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

http://go.pardot.com/l/66982/2015-01-26/2361i
enter you details
Download this file *"DOWNLOAD WI-FI INSPECTOR Vx.xx "*
( the site now appears to allow webbased emails like gmail, hotmail, outlook and yahoo now )

There is also a xirrus gadget, But that does not have all the fuctionality *"DOWNLOAD GADGET Vx.xx *

Alternative links - Use the links below
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector Download - Softpedia


Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
*if you get an error *- You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

Let me describe my problem.

I have a WiFi modem with me, with which I have browsed internet wired and wireless few months before. But now I am able to use internet only wired. When I search for wireless SSID, it is displayed but I am not able to use the wireless connection. So I tried to open the WiFi modem and make any configuration changes. But unfortunately I am not able to connect to the modem using 192.168.1.1.
So the main problem is I am not able to connect to the modem using 192.168.1.1...

As advised in previous post, I've installed Xirrus and attached the screenshot. I have only one network with SSID "arun"


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

you are using a PPP Adapter


> PPP adapter Broadband Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
> ...


can you explain how you are connecting to the modem/router ?

do run a program on the PC and log into your broadband service at all


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

I have uploaded a screenshot of how I am connecting to modem. I am doing this only to connect to the internet but I am not able to login to the modem/router to change the modem settings.

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

you are not using the router , just the modem, I suspect the device maybe set to bridge , which makes it a Modem Only and so the screen shot you have supplied , is how you logon to the service 

When its in a router mode , you would not need to do that, the settings would be put into the router itself 

192.168.1.1 , is not going to work, because they do not exist in that modem configuration.

It would be worth talking to the ISP as to how to log into the modem and change those settings to be used as a Router and if the ISP requires any MAC address information

its possible the modem may use
192.168.1.200


----------



## arunpremj (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: LAN works but Wifi doesn't work*

Finally I have reset the modem (hard reset). Now I am able to connect to the modem.
Thanks for your help.


----------

